# Spawning catfish on bobbers?



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Me and the broskies got into the channels the best we ever have and all on crappie rigs! We went 8 for 13 because of our 6lb test but they were all caught on bobbers and night crawlers! I did end up catching one crappie though. All from my kayak and our John boat.





















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That can make for a fun day. It's too early for them to be spawning, probably soaking up the warm water.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

nothing odd about catching the cats using bobbers. I know most of time I would use a bobber of some sort when fishing live bait for large flatheads.


----------

